# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discusso Geral, Tcnica e Equipamento >  "salvador" de bomba (regulador de nvel mnimo na sump)

## Ana Massa

Bom dia!

Graas  amabilidade da Tunze, desde que montei a sump, todas as bombas queimadas por acidentes com o nivel da agua foram reparadas sem qualquer custo por estarem na garantia (mesmo sendo obvio que foi mau uso). No entanto desta ultima vez apanhei uma fora da garantia e sem reparao possivel, ou seja, uma moca na algibeira que ainda est a doer.

Dado que no tenho espao para por grandes acessorios andava  procura de algo identico  Blue Line Pump Saver ( http://www.toofishy.com/product.php?...cat=584&page=1 ) que basicamente desliga a bomba quando o nvel da gua est muito baixo (ia usar para ligar a bomba do escumador pois a da sump custa 3 tostes). Mas no encontro nada do gnero para a nossa corrente eletrica, s coisas americanas para 110v. Conhecem algo semelhante para a as nossas fixas tugas?

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Ol,

A Tunze tem uma soluo:

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=10&...-infoxunter038

No  muito barato mas concerteza a tua loja habitual arranja.

Por acaso nunca vi c em nenhuma loja.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ol Ana
J la vai algum tempo ...  :Wink: 

V aqui

aqui tens mais dois

isto tambm serve

e se quiseres ofereo-te uns que tenho aqui e no uso nem nunca usei (e j nem me lembro como se liga aquilo =:-0) ... foram feitos para mim pelo Carlos Dias mas acabei por nunca usar ...

----------


## Ana Massa

Obrigado a ambos, mas no  bem isso que eu preciso. A pea que ando  procura no impede o transbordo da sump. Apenas impede que as bombas da sump trabalhem a seco (caso o transbordo do aquario perca caudal por alguma razo (no tenho o vidro furado, s uma caixa de transbordo que s vezes enche a mangueira com ar). J houve outros acidentes de transbordo em que eu no estava na loja e o pessoal no soube repor o nivel correcto da sump, e em todos estes casos a bomba do escumador queimou, da que queria apenas um aparelho que desliga a bomba quando o nvel est baixo.
Os que mantm o nvel da sump ligando uma bomba externa para repor a gua implicam um segundo reservatorio de gua que eu no tenho espao para por... Isto na Europa pelos vistos  caro a escolha kse nenhuma...  :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Ana

Uma forma simples e econmica de resolveres a questo  utilizares uma boia de nivel colocada ao contrrio, isto , de cabea para baixo. Assim a informao que chega  bomba vai fazer com que esteja ligada enquanto houver gua dentro do nivel que tu queiras e assim que nivel for insuficiente ela pra. 
No  necessaria grande experiencia em ligaes electricas para esta soluo e espero que resolva o teu problema.

Cumps

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ateno que a maioria dessas bias no so feitas para suportar 220V e os muitos amperes que as bombas consumem, fazendo com que a bia derreta em pouco tempo.

No entanto  muito simples fabricar um circuito correcto para fazer essa funcionalidade.

Aqui fica o exemplo de um que fiz e estou a usar h mais de 2 anos sem qualquer falha:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....-Level-Control

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia!
> 
> Graas  amabilidade da Tunze, desde que montei a sump, todas as bombas queimadas por acidentes com o nivel da agua foram reparadas sem qualquer custo por estarem na garantia (mesmo sendo obvio que foi mau uso). No entanto desta ultima vez apanhei uma fora da garantia e sem reparao possivel, ou seja, uma moca na algibeira que ainda est a doer.
> 
> Dado que no tenho espao para por grandes acessrios andava  procura de algo idntico  Blue Line Pump Saver ( http://www.toofishy.com/product.php?...cat=584&page=1 ) que basicamente desliga a bomba quando o nvel da gua est muito baixo (ia usar para ligar a bomba do escumador pois a da sump custa 3 tostes). Mas no encontro nada do gnero para a nossa corrente elctrica, s coisas americanas para 110v. Conhecem algo semelhante para a as nossas fixas tugas?


Ol Ana
A ReefSet fabrica um pequeno equipamento que serve bem o que procuras.




> O equipamento tem as seguintes caractersticas:
> 
>          Permite ligar qualquer bomba ou equipamento at 3600 Watts de potncia (ou seja,  possvel ligar varias situaes com uma extenso eltrica)
> 
>          Aguenta at um mximo de 16 Amperes. (julgo ser particamente impossvel atingir esta amperagem em aqurios caseiros)
> 
>          O sensor trabalha apenas com 5 Volts e 20 mA (a boia fica assim livre de cargas de 220 Volts, o que prolonga a sua vida)
> 
>          Todo o processo de corte de energia  comandado por uma placa eletrnica e rel.
> ...


Podes ver aqui ... e  fabricado em Portugal

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ol Ana,

Tenho a soluo da Tunze, "Water Level Alarm", que desliga a ficha da bomba se o nvel de gua baixar.

Alm disso, a prpria bomba de retorno que uso, tambm Tunze, "Silence Electronic Recirculation Pump", tem salvo erro um mecanismo que desliga automaticamente a bomba caso esteja a rodar em seco.

----------


## FernandoSantos

> Ol Ana
> A ReefSet fabrica um pequeno equipamento que serve bem o que procuras.
> 
> 
> 
> Podes ver aqui ... e  fabricado em Portugal


Boa tarde,

Deixem-me fazer uma pequena correo.

O equipamento a que o Pedro se refere  o das fotos anexas. Por falta de tempo, no retirei o modelo que est no site, o qual j no est em produo, mas sim um modelo novo que brevemente estar disponivel.






Cumprimentos

Fernando Santos

----------

